# Project Hare2Low... This Time even Lower!



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Well Just started buying everything today from Mason-Tech so far. 
My car has been through some ****, and this will really top it off. I am tired of not be abling to drive on certain roads, having to momorize every bump, pot hole, while driving and switching lanes. I like the car where it sits now, but it just isn't for daily driving. 
Here is just a few pictures of the car just to see where it was and where it will end up. 
I look forward to meeting and chating with all of you, hopefully you'll be able to give me some pointers through out the install process, you've already been a big help. 
































CAN"T WAIT!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Project Hare2Low... This Time even Lower! (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_having to momorize every bump, pot hole, while driving and switching lanes. 


it keeps the brain fresh








here's a shot from the Cult Classic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

do it up.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

i'll be right there with ya! good luck and happy modding http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

can't wait to get started


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

Let me know if you need any help! love the car!


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_Let me know if you need any help! love the car!

Trust me I am sure i'll be IMimg people and making posts for help. i was a mechanic and have no problems taking **** apart on cars and fixing it and puttin it back together but when it comes to my car i get nervous and think im doing everything wrong. 
Tonight I went out and bought everything i need for the trunk, so i mount everything up as soon as it gets here!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Project Hare2Low... This Time even Lower! (JTIgirl422)*

car is ill... gonna be nuts with the air..


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Project Hare2Low... This Time even Lower! (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_car is ill... gonna be nuts with the air..

Yea i am hoping. Hopefully i install right! 
New Wheels arrived today hopefully they will sit nice with aire ride, if not on to something else.







4 BBS RF's, and 1 Brand new shiny BBS RF


























_Modified by JTIgirl422 at 12:11 PM 7-3-2008_


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Project Hare2Low... This Time even Lower! (JTIgirl422)*

Well I finally got the wheels on today... I am still looking for a new set of wheels, as these are for sale becuase they are just my in between wheels till i find something I like. Here is a few shots.
Should look hot slammed once the bags are on


----------



## ghetto bake sale (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Project Hare2Low... This Time even Lower! (JTIgirl422)*

the alphards looked better.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

well duh of course they do but I need to find another set coughed bare to have them much longer to many peeps


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_well duh of course they do but I need to find another set coughed bare to have them much longer to many peeps

what does this mean??....oh and i agree...downgrade...car looked way sicker on the merc wheels


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

They are just temp wheels. Like my orange works. they will def look good dumped you should paint them to match the interior.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

looking forward to this Mel. Im in the same boat as you. I have been keeping an eye out for air ride parts and hope to have it done by h2o.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_They are just temp wheels. Like my orange works. they will def look good dumped you should paint them to match the interior. 

Well said.. TEMP wheels!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_looking forward to this Mel. Im in the same boat as you. I have been keeping an eye out for air ride parts and hope to have it done by h2o. 

Well i should hopefully have everything done pretty soon, it is just a matter of time how long everything takes to ship and what not.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Damn the boxes started arriving today, and as I wasunpaking everything, I started to get aheadache already. 
Man there is alot of **** and it all wasn't even there. Hope There is an instruction manual, lol!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

lol. its not hard to install. Do u have already someone to help u install it?


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_Damn the boxes started arriving today, and as I wasunpaking everything, I started to get aheadache already. 
Man there is alot of **** and it all wasn't even there. Hope There is an instruction manual, lol!! 








dont worry, youll be cool. im not getting frustrated (too much) and i SUCK when it comes to electrical type stuff. i was more annoyed with building the frame than anything else. here's a beer to a good/successful build


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

Well funny thing is my kit didn't come with instructions, i guess they forgot or just wanted to see me pull my hair out of my head. 
Frame is all built, did that this morning. Now i wanna start putting things together and I have no clue what goes where.!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

Who told its suppose to come with instructions?? ahaha they lied to u... 
U get a diagram for the wiring for the easystreet management and thats about it.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

On website it says, instruction manual to make install a breeze. 
I am running one compr. 1 5 gallon tank a switch controller, and a digital gauge, i am just confused about the wiring!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

which controller? which digi gauge? if its only 1 compressor u only need to run 10 gauge wire for power and 30/40 relay, but u might wanna add a second compressor later, 1 compressor on a 5 gallon tank takes a while, what size compressor did u get?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Project Hare2Low... This Time even Lower! (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_ I am tired of not be abling to drive on certain roads, having to momorize every bump, pot hole, while driving and switching lanes. 

I made note of the bigger hits in my area, but I just mash through everything else








good luck







I can't wait to see the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Got alot done today...
- Ran all the wires for the Digi gauge to the trunk
-Built the whole false floor/trunk setup
-the controller wires ran. 
- ground wires, power wires. 
So starting to come together nicely, still confused a bit but looking good so far. PIX UP TOMORROW!!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

Haha, you worked a lot quicker than I ever did. 
If you got all of that stuff done, you'll have no problem with the rest of the install. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks... Ya I just hope it works when i put it all together. My valves were on back order so they will be here Monday. So once they are here mostly everything will come together. Just have to get the struts and then it should be up and runnin! (crossing fingers)


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

did you get your stuff from mason?


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_did you get your stuff from mason?

Yes sir!


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

Well here are some updated pictures... everything is not fully togther. Like the digi gauge we still need to mount better in that area, but you get the idea. Tank and compressor aren't mounted yet.


















































































Sorry the pictures aren't that great of quality, camera was about to die so i couldn't mess with any of the settings, just had to click and shoot pretty quick! 
Hopefully valves will be here tomorrow, and i can get them installed and ready to go. I am ordering the bags right now, so they will get shipped out ASAP. Hopefully within a week or so it should all be done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI big_turbo (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

Damm







! your ish always looks nice. Did you settle on wheels yet?


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (GTI big_turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI big_turbo* »_Damm







! your ish always looks nice. Did you settle on wheels yet?

NO















I can't freaking find anything I like. I sold the wheels that are on there on there now, so now i just need to find something and buy.


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

so your finally gonna be low haha


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

yea i hate this 4x4 stance


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*








wow, looking good! you work fast! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_







wow, looking good! you work fast! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hell Yea... well Scott just emailed me the diagram I needed so, downstairs I go to start putting **** together, I can't wait. now that half is installed I want the rest DONE!


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Started putting the fittings together, and the four that are supposed to go on the pressure senders, are to big. 
I looked at packets that they came in and they said 400psi. So i got 5 400 psi when the website says 1 400psi and 4 150psi. 
So I am thinking that is why the fittings don't fit. The senders must be different sizes (between 150 and 400psi) for the threads. 
If that makes any sense lol


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_
Yes sir! 

awesome hopefully my stuff will arive sometime this year


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Damn you going air too... on what now? the rado?


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

ya order that **** same time as you a day before the holidays still waiting for it havent heard a damn thing. its starting to get tight to wf


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_ya order that **** same time as you a day before the holidays still waiting for it havent heard a damn thing. its starting to get tight to wf









ohh damn you doing before waterfest. Well I got everything but valves cause they were on back order, which should be here tomorrow. 
And i didn't even order the Strouts or bags yet.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

ya thats my plan hopefully my struts show up soon


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

yea that would be nice.


----------



## 1997jetta (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

BUMP!..this is verryy amazing, i hope i see it at waterfest! i need to get my gli droppedd asap im tired of it sitting like a HUMMER!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

nice looking car, good to see it going on air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (1997jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997jetta* »_BUMP!..this is verryy amazing, i hope i see it at waterfest! i need to get my gli droppedd asap im tired of it sitting like a HUMMER!









I don't think the air will be on by waterfest but we shall see. 
If you wanna check out anything else on car I will be in the Eurotuner booth. So come check it out.


----------



## 1997jetta (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_
I don't think the air will be on by waterfest but we shall see. 
If you wanna check out anything else on car I will be in the Eurotuner booth. So come check it out. 


i will definatelyyy stop by and check it out the car is mad sickkk


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

See you there.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

ur running 1/2" lines??? i hope u got flow controls, otherwise that thing is gonna jump..


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

No i/m running 3/8" lines. i ordered the kit from mason tech. 
Ordered struts and everything today, so that is cool, got the 2 day shipping on it. Can't wait, but im still waiting on valves!!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Looks goo! But... just don't rush it.
I just put in my new mason-tech struts yesterday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Are you attending Kreuzerfest?


_Modified by Plain at 8:19 AM 7-16-2008_


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Looks goo! But... just don't rush it.
I just put in my new mason-tech struts yesterday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Are you attending Kreuzerfest?

_Modified by Plain at 8:19 AM 7-16-2008_

Nah def not rushing, making sure everything is right. Im not screwing this up, can't afford to be without a car!! 
Umm I don't think so, where is it at? Im not big into car shows, I go to them but not if they are far.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_No i/m running 3/8" lines. i ordered the kit from mason tech. 
Ordered struts and everything today, so that is cool, got the 2 day shipping on it. Can't wait, but im still waiting on valves!!

oh ok, it just looked like it from the pic in the precious page.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
oh ok, it just looked like it from the pic in the precious page. 

Nah def only 3/8". Prob once get this all hooked up and see are things are, i am prob just gonna buy another compressor. That way it is much faster to fill the tank. 
Struts will be here tomorrow and valves today or tomorrow, they didn't get shipped when I thought they did. wish waterfest was next weekend.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_
Nah def only 3/8". Prob once get this all hooked up and see are things are, i am prob just gonna buy another compressor. That way it is much faster to fill the tank. 
Struts will be here tomorrow and valves today or tomorrow, they didn't get shipped when I thought they did. wish waterfest was next weekend. 

witha 5 gallon, i recommend 2 compressors, it works much better, fill time is so much shorter, it extended the life of the compressors cus they run less time, instead of having 1 that runs twice as long.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

yea once i get everything instaled and working i'll prob order the second one.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

then make sure u leave some room and everything ready for it so u dont have to tkae it all apart.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

will do.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

Well I paid extra for the 2 day shipping to hopefully have it by Waterfest.... BUT i got everything but the damn struts. and today i get an email saying something just shipped today which i guess is my struts, which means i paid extra shipping for nothing.















































Okay Santi, the second and third pictures show what I mean. the 2nd pic shows 2 holes one pluged, the 3rd picture shows 3 holes (one you realy can't see on the one side). SO i got one is for the Sender, 2 are for in and out and then whats the third?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_
Okay Santi, the second and third pictures show what I mean. the 2nd pic shows 2 holes one pluged, the 3rd picture shows 3 holes (one you realy can't see on the one side). SO i got one is for the Sender, 2 are for in and out and then whats the third?

Ok, 1 in, 1 out, 1 to bag, and 1 for sending unit, and 1 plugged. 
This is from D's build on his Audi, it'll help u see it a bit better. I hope he doesnt mind using this to explain it.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

okay 1 in from the tank.
1 into the bags
1 into ?? where would another air line go? why for some reason im confused, i don't know. I bet if i just started working on it, i would get it but by just looking at it, im confused.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

the third is the vent. When you let the air out of the bags it has to go somewhere.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

okay thats what i kinda though, but i need to hear it from someone. lol. you should come over tonight and help us work on it. lol PT Franco and jay should be working on it, and hopefully struts will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

like John said. i just didnt specify enough before. my fault
1 from the tank (in)
1 to the bag 
1 releases to the atmosphere (out) 
1 sending unit
1 stays plugged.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_okay thats what i kinda though, but i need to hear it from someone. lol. you should come over tonight and help us work on it.

i'll be running errands all night, but if I get done early enough i'll swing up.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i'll be running errands all night, but if I get done early enough i'll swing up.

We got the rest of the wires, ran, all the grounds done. valves and everything in place, tomorrow morning I will finish everything up. 
I HOPE just HOPe, that the struts will be here tomorrow, but i doubt they will coming from ohio USPS. BUT I AM HOPING!


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

how much is your whole setup costing?


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_how much is your whole setup costing?

Hmmm well shipping is a big factor, umm about $100 in wire, and the electrical stuff. I think kit was around $2800.00 shipped.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

Here is a few things I am not sure of where they go... anyone have suggestions??


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

yeah, those are for your compressor so you can basically run the inlet valve separately from the body. you dont need that stuff.

_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_Here is a few things I am not sure of where they go... anyone have suggestions??


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

okay cool, cause i was like i have everything prettyy much done and no spots for tht. 
I will admit I have ALOT of extra fittings!??? and didn't get enough fittings, that i need. Like i have to go out and buy a plug for the tank, have extra "L" fittings. Not sure but everything seems to be right though.
Struts did not come in mail today, so I'll just have to wait for monday. 
Also I prob willnot be attending waterfest. I didn't have a chance to get wheels on, and air ride **** is a mess, no time to clean the car. and not to mention that it is going to be 95+ degrees out with a really high humidity, making it feel like 105+. Not really looking togo to show to sweat my ass off lol!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

if you still have those fittings when I get around to it I will take them off your hands.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

aiight\. you gonna be home on monday to help with final install lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

yeah, i'm coming back sunday night so i will be around.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

alright so struts, arrivied today and I really just want to get this done. 
I have such a headache trying to make sure i did all this right. Like do i have the right valves for up and down, or do I have them switched? Just stupid little ****.
Wish i lived close to someone who has done this so I could get a little guidence.














Damn this **** gets tricky.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

just have faith, youll get it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i started installing my bags yesterday and realized i didnt have the right fittings for the front... i almost flipped. eventually we just said screw it and installed just the rears. haha... i love it.
endstate, you may hit hurtles, but eventually itll get done and youll love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_
endstate, you may hit hurtles, but eventually itll get done and youll love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

TRUF!!
good luck w. the install, i had tons of fun doing mine!


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_just have faith, youll get it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i started installing my bags yesterday and realized i didnt have the right fittings for the front... i almost flipped. eventually we just said screw it and installed just the rears. haha... i love it.
endstate, you may hit hurtles, but eventually itll get done and youll love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well it doesn't help it is dead of summer and I wake up with a huge cold, getting married within weeks, me and mom don't get along and she is planning a party for us, and that is a huge fight, so my head is like the size of a bowling ball.
CONFUSING!!!


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

nice, looks just like my setup (only i had koni yellows). a really easy se up to install though. mason-tech has it on point as far as that goes. look at santi's build for squillo's passat and thats just about all the info you need. i cut my struts up just like he did and everything. awesome info in that thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

did your struts come with the tab for the sway bar bar. Like my coilovers have tabs, and stock suspension has tabs.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

theyre in my car right now, but off the top of my head i dont think so...


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

yea i don't think it is that inportant. Ohh well no biggie, hoepfully I can get this all done by end of week.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

ur gonna need to cut ur sway so the control arms and axles have full traveling. and also ur gonna need to notch ur frame if its not done yet.
In the passat i did u should have all the info also.


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_alright so struts, arrivied today and I really just want to get this done. 
I have such a headache trying to make sure i did all this right. Like do i have the right valves for up and down, or do I have them switched? Just stupid little ****.
Wish i lived close to someone who has done this so I could get a little guidence.














Damn this **** gets tricky.

Santi and I went through this the other night. Wiring those valves is a headache!


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_
Santi and I went through this the other night. Wiring those valves is a headache!

I mean one wire after another, and this wire to this and this one to that. this week I have alot on my plate so my head was not wanting to deal with it. 
I dropped car off tonight to my friends shop. He will have the entire car finished by afternoon. only like $250 and i'll go an help as well. Justto much to feel like doing it all.


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

If you've never done it before it is definitely overwhelming. Santi did the whole install on my car with me there to turn a wrench or hand him some parts on occasion. Good luck with the build. Which wheels are next? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_If you've never done it before it is definitely overwhelming. Santi did the whole install on my car with me there to turn a wrench or hand him some parts on occasion. Good luck with the build. Which wheels are next? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Wheels I still can't decide. I really just need tosell these first. I am broke at the moment, because of air ride, and getting married in a few days. So once these sell I can find something. So if you know anyone interested please send them my way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And I assume you went air ride too now?


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Well this is turning into a nightmare.
The perch on one of the struts will not spin on, we loosened it all the way and stretched it open and it will still not spin on. All other suspension is on, and i really don't feel like having to take everything back apart so i can drive it, untill i get a new one or whstever. I never catch a damn break. Sometimes i hate modding cars lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

will it not fit over the threads or will it just not rotate?


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

if you put it on top of strut and look down u can't see part of strut which means it is too small. 
Just a bad machine job or something. It wont thread or even come close.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks like I am selling air ride, anyone want it! $2900 whole kit. 
For whatever reason it is sitting higher then my coils.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

WHAT???? r u serious?? 
no way. there is definetely something wrong, cause it shouldnt be higher than your coils. at worst it would be jsut as low as the coils.
got any pics of the whole thing assembled?
The rear cups need to be modified, if you bolt them on as is it will sit higher, but it only needs a little trimming. as for the front you have to make sure hte tire isnt hitting on the inside, and that the bag isnt getting caught on anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

don't do it.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_don't do it.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

santo I sent u an I'm


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_santo I sent u an I'm

LOL
Ya Santo you got an I am


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

its been replied. and its a bull sh!t excuse on what they said. something's wrong w/ the struts, or w/ the install.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_santo I sent u an I'm

damn i was on my Ipod and it fixed my spelling, i hate when it does that, you should see some of the words it changes to


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

sad to see this install go to the way side. keep talking to Santi. (and Santi you BETTER talk her out of this dude! the ride would look KILLER on bags!!)


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

DONT F***ING DO IT.
Santi's right something must be up with install, and the rear brackets just need some trimming, and the fronts, prolly just need alittle fine tuning.
but dont sell please dont your car will look sick, just a little hiccup on the way to perfection!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

indeed! im still rolling only on rear bags and front springs because of a slight st back... but hey, a small price to pay. time is all it takes. ride on!!!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

this is stupid hella faggatron magneato super friends ghey.......
make it work dammit


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Alright here is the deal. 
Appartantly when I asked all the questions to scott, I didn't ask the right ones. I bought the standard series Struts and everything.
When I asked yesterday why the one side of my car sits higher, then the side with coils, he said because the standard has longer srurts, which makes it sit higher, which i was unaware of. I was not told that the the signiture hasd shorter struts so it would go lower. 
Also told me just yesterday I need different strut mounts, in order to go lower. So after me spending all my money, to get into bags which I really want, I don't have the right ****. 
So from what it sounds like he is telling me is that, the height it is at now is where it will stay. That is from what I take of the email!


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

Here is the email I got when I asked, why the front left side which was on bags was higher then the right front side that had the coilsovers on it.
*"The standard series struts are about an inch longer than the signature series 
struts. Plus, the stock upper strut mounts will add a bit of height to them as 
well. The billet upper mounts will lower the front about 3/4". If you see pics 
of Paul's car (plain) or Florida flow's old car, they are running signature 
series with the billet mounts and they go pretty low."*
So I assuming I have wrong ****??








Plus I have a friend doing this so it is ess headache for me, and I have to pay him, but I took out the last bit I could, I can't pay him to take apart again then get the new sturts and then put it all back together again. and everything. I have certain budgets for things and I am not tapped on this one! 


_Modified by JTIgirl422 at 7:47 AM 7-25-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

Ok, so apparently he forgot to tell you that the signature was shorter than the standard when you planned on ordering it. 
They use KYB shocks on their Standard series, and Koni on their Signature series. 
I still think that mason tech f'ed up and its trying to turn it around on you, or somethings wrong w/ the shocks. 
Did you order standard or signature?? 
the other thing i noticed is that the stuts you have dont hav eht bracket for the sway bar end link now, that gives you almost 2 more inches of thread so depending on what wheel/offset combo you go with you should be able to slam the hell out of the car. 


_Modified by Santi at 10:58 AM 7-25-2008_


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

I ordered the standard, From what I understood, that The difference was only koni vs. KYB. I was never told nor does the website state anywhere that there is a difference in length.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_I ordered the standard, From what I understood, that The difference was only koni vs. KYB. I was never told nor does the website state anywhere that there is a difference in length.

unless if one the struts are bottoming out in their valving vs not in the other, there would be no difference in height...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
unless if one the struts are bottoming out in their valving vs not in the other, there would be no difference in height...

but scott should mention that, being that people obviously want to go as low as possible when they go air, isnt that kinda the point. Max drop.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

I have no clue. The guy installing said there is only 2 1/2" of travel each way, he said it makes no sense. He said if you spin the perch all the way down the bag sits lower then the threads which means when it was filled with air it would not be anywhere close to stock ride height. He said before I spoke to scott, that the struts were really long, and it isn't leaving much room of travel.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_but scott should mention that, being that people obviously want to go as low as possible when they go air, isnt that kinda the point. Max drop. 

but we don't know for sure if one or the other is or isn't!


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
but scott should mention that, being that people obviously want to go as low as possible when they go air, isnt that kinda the point. Max drop. 

Correct I mean i don't want bags to go higher then my coils, I want bags to comeplety slam the car. So it is cheaper and easier to keep the coils, but now I am stuck wirh this setup and thats it. Someone is going to ask when they consider to buy it why I m not keep ing it. and I have to say because it doesn't go low. Then no one will buy it and now i am out $2900.00+


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Should I complain and give him back the whole setup. I mean I don't know what to do. but I don't have any more money to sink into buying this ****, to make it work, I would rather my money back and just go buy wheels or something.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_Should I complain and give him back the whole setup. I mean I don't know what to do. but I don't have any more money to sink into buying this ****, to make it work, I would rather my money back and just go buy wheels or something. 

i really think there's something else you aren't telling us. sorry if you already mentioned it, but what wheel/tire set up are you on right now when the bags are in?


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

BBS RF's 17x7 205/40.
This is all the info I know. I am going there right now, I am bringing camera and I will take pix.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_I have no clue. The guy installing said there is only 2 1/2" of travel each way, he said it makes no sense. He said if you spin the perch all the way down the bag sits lower then the threads which means when it was filled with air it would not be anywhere close to stock ride height. He said before I spoke to scott, that the struts were really long, and it isn't leaving much room of travel. 

yeah that doenst seem right, somethings seems wrong w/ these struts, 2.5" of travel is very small. 

_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_
Correct I mean i don't want bags to go higher then my coils, I want bags to comeplety slam the car. So it is cheaper and easier to keep the coils, but now I am stuck wirh this setup and thats it. Someone is going to ask when they consider to buy it why I m not keep ing it. and I have to say because it doesn't go low. Then no one will buy it and now i am out $2900.00+

you should try adn see how much to change the struts for their signature, according to the website the price difference is $200 lets see if mason tech is gonna pull another one fo their great service bull sh!t excuses


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_BBS RF's 17x7 205/40.
This is all the info I know. I am going there right now, I am bringing camera and I will take pix. 

205/40/17 should give you more than enough room to spin the bag down (if they're threaded). 
or are the offsets so high that it sits so close to the strut/bag and it's inhibiting you from spinning the bag down?
are your front struts threaded?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

wish I could help out more Mel, sorry to hear the issues. I know you need your car back, but maybe you should step away for a little and try and come back at the situation with a clear mind since you are (understandably) frustrated right now.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
i really think there's something else you aren't telling us. sorry if you already mentioned it, but what wheel/tire set up are you on right now when the bags are in?

like what? the struts should compress more than 2.5 inches, and they didnt come assembled, everything came in pieces, one of the collars for hte sturts doesnt even fit aorund the thread of the shocks. Somethigns wrong with the struts themselves.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
205/40/17 should give you more than enough room to spin the bag down (if they're threaded). 
or are the offsets so high that it sits so close to the strut/bag and it's inhibiting you from spinning the bag down?
are your front struts threaded?

these are them.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
like what? the struts should compress more than 2.5 inches, and they didnt come assembled, everything came in pieces, one of the collars for hte sturts doesnt even fit aorund the thread of the shocks. Somethigns wrong with the struts themselves. 

there's no way a strut has only 2.5" of travel... you'd bottom out the strut/shock on stock height/springs!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
there's no way a strut has only 2.5" of travel... you'd bottom out the strut/shock on stock height/springs!

I know, but thats what she posted. SO either the person installing the stuff is doing it wrong, very wrong, OR the struts are f'ed up and need replacement. If i was up there i'd be able to tell you what it is.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
I know, but thats what she posted. SO either the person installing the stuff is doing it wrong, very wrong, OR the struts are f'ed up and need replacement. If i was up there i'd be able to tell you what it is. 

im going to go out on a limb here and just say the installer is doin' it wrong... if they are Koni or KYB internals, they're obviously not going to have 2.5" of travel...
my struts fully extended vs compressed have probably at least 6-8" of travel..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*

Oh i know, mine do too, i'll wait to see pics before i say a final word


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Alright here is the deal. He pulled the one side so I can drive the car. It was at inspection when I got there. 
the bag compressed only have 2"1/2 of travel. Not the strut. He said basically when he put it together and got it on the one side, It was like just an air suspension would be on a caddy, just cruising down the road, with air suspension. 
All the way compressed and threads down, it sat higher then the coils. He said something is ****ed up. He said when you buy bags you want to go as low as possible and these arn't doing it. both of the guys said to take the struts back.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

everything in car is bolted down hooked up. If I hit switches it shoots out air, I just need to give back the Struts and bags and get my money back they said. I mean I can have him talk to one of you so you know he really does know what he is talking about.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

Did u take any pics of th thing assembled, u can have him call me, cus i dont understand form ur description, i see the bag only has so much travel and it depends on how low it sits on the threads, was the collar all the way down on strut??


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

He had eveything in the trunk of the car and he had taken it to inspection. So I left, other guy said he would call when it came back. 
When I go there I'll call you and let you talk to him because he asked if I found out any info from anyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mel* »_If I hit switches it shoots out air

What do you mean? When you release the air or anytime you hit a switch?


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_Alright here is the deal. He pulled the one side so I can drive the car. It was at inspection when I got there. 
the bag compressed only have 2"1/2 of travel. Not the strut. He said basically when he put it together and got it on the one side, It was like just an air suspension would be on a caddy, just cruising down the road, with air suspension. 
All the way compressed and threads down, it sat higher then the coils. He said something is ****ed up. He said when you buy bags you want to go as low as possible and these arn't doing it. both of the guys said to take the struts back. 

where does the bag sit in relation to the tires?
what do you mean the bag compressed only has 2.5" of travel? 
and what do you mean if you hit the switches it shoots out air? deflation has a dump valve if thats what you mean by that
PS: if you already had coils, why didn't you build them off that? (sorry if you already stated it before)


_Modified by tmvw at 11:12 AM 7-25-2008_


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wow this is incredibly ****ty. if worst comes to worst you could always throw the front bags on your fk's and then figure out what to do with the mason tech struts. i dunno. this all sounds very weird.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What do you mean? When you release the air or anytime you hit a switch?

I mean that is how much is done. EVEYTHING IS READY. just need to figure out the damn sturts.
_I really don't think the guy is doing anything wrong with the install, but hey if he is, I am glad you guys are helping me out, cause I am so frustrated right now. I really do appreciate your help. _
Last night I was such a ****ty server because i had so much on my mind, I couldn't remember ****. this is just not the week to have the **** go wrong.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
where does the bag sit in relation to the tires?
what do you mean the bag compressed only has 2.5" of travel? 
and what do you mean if you hit the switches it shoots out air? deflation has a dump valve if thats what you mean by that
PS: if you already had coils, why didn't you build them off that? (sorry if you already stated it before)

_Modified by tmvw at 11:12 AM 7-25-2008_

I think the more I talk the more confused I get. I do apokligize I really am not an idiot. But when I get flustered I just don't function, especially when I just spent 3grand on something that isn't working. 
As of right now I can not answer question because I have no clue how far he had it spun down, or anything. I had to go to work last night so i wasn't able to get down there and check it out. 
About air shooting out was me being funny in regards to everything being hooked up but car aint going NOWHERE!!







I am trying to laugh at the situation but it aint working.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

ahh, for some reason I was thinking all the air was just releasing and nothing was happening with the bags ... even when hooked up.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

nah sorry should have been more clear. 
I am going to have my firend call santi when it gets back from inspection. Maybe the 2 of them can come to some kind of conclusion.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I know you're frustrated and all, but in order for us to help, you need all the facts straight. Ranting and raving isn't going to help you in the long run. Right now, we are ALL just speculating...


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_I know you're frustrated and all, but in order for us to help, you need all the facts straight. Ranting and raving isn't going to help you in the long run. Right now, we are ALL just speculating...

completly understandable, but I am just going by what I was told. And I wasn't told much, because I wasn't over there last night and when I went there today, my friend wasn't there just the other guy. He said bags only go 2 1/2" up and down, and with bag fully down it sat higher then coil side. said by looks of things, struts were way to long. all i know, and when I get the phone call I will know more, cause I will drive right down there.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

measure the length of the strut that didnt get put it, not including the shaft, jsut the thicker park. 
and the aero sport bags expand more than 2.5" and when compressed they compress to 4. they have like 4" of travel, not 2.5. 

EDIT:. Information from UVAIR Website about their Aerosport bags. 
Item Description
Single Convoluted Air Spring.
Designed for to slip over your Factory/Performance Struts. (Pressure tube must be less then 2.14 in Diameter)
4.0" Compressed
9.25" Extended
5.875" Diameter 


_Modified by Santi at 12:44 PM 7-25-2008_


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

mel would you call me or just send me a text. i dont have jason number anymore so icant call


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

printing out your info and giving it to my firend. Hopefully we can get this settled
Dave sent you a text.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

Front bag with the sleeve in it. 








Here is the rear just for **** n giggles
























Any guidence would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

What is the diameter of the threaded area on the strut? Is it smaller than the inner diameter of the metal sleeve? If not, the metal sleeve may be getting hung up and not allowing the bag to fully collapse. 
I could see that strut only having 2.5" of travel once the weight of the car was placed down on it. It looks like it would compress a good 4 inches before the bag even rested on the bushing/bearing.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

We figured it out... it will never go low with these struts, they are bsically stock struts. 
So its eaither get the upgraded ones, or sell it! and just buy wheels.


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

or throw the bags on your fk struts


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_or throw the bags on your fk struts









thats what i've been saying... 
Melissa like i told Dante, and John, and Dave, and i've posted i really think these are from a bad batch of struts and KYB f'ed up and made them too long. 
And mason tech is trying to pull a quick one on you... There is gotta be someone else that has standard series, jsut compare lengths of bodies and i'm almost positive they are f'ed up. 
*Check these pics out from Squillos Passat. 








This is how much thread was left on the bottom








and this is how much shaft was on the top









* 


_Modified by Santi at 12:48 AM 7-26-2008_


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

You are really getting rid of the bags? Maaaaan!


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

I am waiting for an answer from Scott, and hopefully something can get resolved. 
I actually just got married today and my roomate gave us a huge chuck of change to help with getting air ride set up RIGHT, so I meay not have to sell after all, but first i need to hear from Scott.


----------



## zex021 (Mar 29, 2007)

CONGRATS


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Congrats on your marriage, Your car should go low with the Mason Tech gear, it's should be the same set up as mine but with different internal shock, I hope Scott can help you straighten this out.


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

congrats on the marriage! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Thank You very much! 
Just got back from AC and def lost some money, which sucked!! 
Still waiting for email from scott to make my final decision, on the whole air ride thing. Now that I am married, my head is in a different place about modding cars. So I'll either keep air ride or ditch it and just get wheels and drive the damn car. 
Couple tough calls.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

Congrats Mel. 
Did you guys get to test fit, or play with things yesterday, j/w. I hope u dont get rid of the air ride, ur so close to getting it done and it'll look sick.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Congrats Mel. 
Did you guys get to test fit, or play with things yesterday, j/w. I hope u dont get rid of the air ride, ur so close to getting it done and it'll look sick.

Ya know, every project that I get real excited about always never works, always seem to run into a problem. And I always just get rid of that prject. I think I just need to stick to this one. 
NOW ALL I NEED IS TO SELL THE BBS WHEELS!!! BUY THEM


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

lol. i already have 2 sets of extra wheels. the only reason why i'd liek them is cus i wouldnt have to take my adapters off.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

all talk and no action............ what the deal here sister?


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_all talk and no action............ what the deal here sister?

ummmm all talk and no action, everything on car is done. I am just waiting to hear from scott about what to do about struts. Once that happens then everything can go together.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

Alright well I recieved an email from scott. I am switching out the struts and getting the signiture series sturts. 
Very Very good customer service in trying to make the customer happy. He is definitly helping me out ALOT! 
So hopefully within a 2 weeks i'll have everything changed out and on the car. In the meantime I will probally install the rears.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

NICE! way to stick to your guns dudette http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_NICE! way to stick to your guns dudette http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea I brought out the E-Muscles! Haha i would never do that, i said how I felt very nicely. 
Installing rears today!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

woot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_Alright well I recieved an email from scott. I am switching out the struts and getting the signiture series sturts. 
Very Very good customer service in trying to make the customer happy. He is definitly helping me out ALOT! 
So hopefully within a 2 weeks i'll have everything changed out and on the car. In the meantime I will probally install the rears. 

this was the action i was referring too..


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

So what you think it is if the Left front doesn't fill bag (i am testing it no i do not have the bag on), and the right rear doesn't click to deflate. everything else clicks to deflate, and everything purges air when i hit up on the switch?? looking at wires andeverything looks good.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

check your grounds and connections and swap the wires around see if that works


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

remember the grounds get coupled, 2 grounds per 1 wire from the harness.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_remember the grounds get coupled, 2 grounds per 1 wire from the harness. 

Well we figured out the Left front up... the ground came out, that was easy fix. NOW for the right front down, the F*in selonoid is bad. Something else, nothing ever goes right. 
we hooked up straight power and ground the right front up and it worked and wput direct power to the down it shorted out it was not clicking. So bad seloniod.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_
Well we figured out the Left front up... the ground came out, that was easy fix. NOW for the right front down, the F*in selonoid is bad. Something else, nothing ever goes right. 
we hooked up straight power and ground the right front up and it worked and wput direct power to the down it shorted out it was not clicking. So bad seloniod. 

did you swap the solenoid to a different valve and try... you might have a sticky Shuttle.......


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
did you swap the solenoid to a different valve and try... you might have a sticky Shuttle.......

Yea we tried a couple different things. I mean we hooked up straight power 12v to it and grounded it and nothing. So I just added that to the email to scott of what to send with the kit.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_
Yea we tried a couple different things. I mean we hooked up straight power 12v to it and grounded it and nothing. So I just added that to the email to scott of what to send with the kit. 

right BUT unless you switched the solenoids around you dont know if the valves is stuck or not


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

they arent hard to take apart. just be careful and try and keep the stuff in order if u do take it apart. 
How did the rears turn out???


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_they arent hard to take apart. just be careful and try and keep the stuff in order if u do take it apart. 
How did the rears turn out??? 

Rears never got done, something came up and we needed to pack up so, one day this week. rears are easy just have to find the time.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

Congrats Mel & Jay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_Congrats Mel & Jay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Scoob!


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

Heres the new wheels, hopefully they will get here this week, cause i need wheels, I like the BBS wheels but not the style for my car. I need flashy/classy. So hopefully i don't have to wait to long.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

Amen!!!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

congrats and good job so far....time for a shave soon eh?


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

yea you sponsoring car and paying for it, cause im flat broke!!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*









just saw you 1/4 page thing in pvw... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_








just saw you 1/4 page thing in pvw... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea see i get coverage so I would be great car to have sponsored!!! lol and eurotuner next month, even more coverage lol


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

once shot...sponsership isn't worth as much


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_once shot...sponsership isn't worth as much









I know but it was worth a shot. Well there is still PVW! lol


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

true dat....yo.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

yea def tru dat, do that shave my bay!!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

we can talk...as soon as you not so broke....







i'll still hook you up.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Alright... .well you should shave bay as a wedding present lol im just kidding.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

i wasn't invited hahaha


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

No one was, not even our parents. We just did it on our own!


----------



## 1997jetta (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_No one was, not even our parents. We just did it on our own! 


thats awesomee....and the car is badddda** verry nicee
BUMP!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (1997jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997jetta* »_

thats awesomee....and the car is badddda** verry nicee
BUMP!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks,


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

any updates?


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_any updates?

HAHAHAHAHAHA Thats funny!!
Alright mini rant: 
Well so I finally got to talk to scott and he was gonna take the struts I got and make them into the signiture series struts. Okay totally fine with that. He said Ship them tp me and I'll get everything together for you. GREAT! Now i def don't mind waiting about a week for this since he is helping me out. 
So Last tuesday I pack up the Struts and the vlave block that was broke and ship it on its way to scott! Told me it would be there Thursday. Even better, that means i should hopefully have it back in a decent time. 
Friday comes along and I email scott to make sure he recieved it and he said nope i didn't get anything. Finally find my reciept with the tracking number on it, and pull up the tracking info. 7/31/2008 5:12 pm Recipient refused delivery. 
So NOW it is being shipped back to me which then i'll have to ship again, and agin till someone actually take the package. I really don't have the time or the right state of mind to keep doing this. The kid who bought my coilovers either wants his money back or the coils, Im driving around with the whole air system setup and nothing to do with it, *Thats about it with the update lol*


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JTIgirl422)*

holy sh*t, mason-tech is screwin you


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wow wtf. **** mason tech. pieced together kit ftw! if it makes you feel better, i split an air line today so while i drive around i have to have my girlfriend keep hitting the up button for the left front bag on the controller every 15 seconds haha


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_holy sh*t, mason-tech is screwin you









how do you know? i have had nothing but good things from them. don't talk **** till you know ****.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_wow wtf. **** mason tech. pieced together kit ftw! if it makes you feel better, i split an air line today so while i drive around i have to have my girlfriend keep hitting the up button for the left front bag on the controller every 15 seconds haha 

Yea doesn't help much because at least your car has bags on it and can up and down. My low is just to low and have to watch everywhere i go. lol

_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_holy sh*t, mason-tech is screwin you









Its not that their screwing with me, it is just that, I am haveing nothing but problems so far. I honestly don't even care nemore about the air ride. I either want it pulled out of the car or in the car already.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_
how do you know? i have had nothing but good things from them. don't talk **** till you know ****. 

im'd


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JTIgirl422)*

with all this bad luck, why haven't you just give the guy who bought your coils back and just do bags over coils? or why didn't you do that in the first place?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_
HAHAHAHAHAHA Thats funny!!
Alright mini rant: 
Well so I finally got to talk to scott and he was gonna take the struts I got and make them into the signiture series struts. Okay totally fine with that. He said Ship them tp me and I'll get everything together for you. GREAT! Now i def don't mind waiting about a week for this since he is helping me out. 
So Last tuesday I pack up the Struts and the vlave block that was broke and ship it on its way to scott! Told me it would be there Thursday. Even better, that means i should hopefully have it back in a decent time. 
Friday comes along and I email scott to make sure he recieved it and he said nope i didn't get anything. Finally find my reciept with the tracking number on it, and pull up the tracking info. 7/31/2008 5:12 pm Recipient refused delivery. 
So NOW it is being shipped back to me which then i'll have to ship again, and agin till someone actually take the package. I really don't have the time or the right state of mind to keep doing this. The kid who bought my coilovers either wants his money back or the coils, Im driving around with the whole air system setup and nothing to do with it, *Thats about it with the update lol*

these are all things that happen..... if this is your mindset with out even running your bags.. you might as well give the dude his money bag and just go with coils. Air ride isnt perfect and you will be constantly facing hurtles.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Iam fully aware of this. But i can't even get the damn bags onto the car. thats what pissing me off. The roads around here are getting worse, and i biught everything awhile back so I could get it done quickly but i can't even get bags into car to have problems with them after installed.
thought you were done with the air forums? lol


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_with all this bad luck, why haven't you just give the guy who bought your coils back and just do bags over coils? or why didn't you do that in the first place?

Well I don't have the money to give back to him. I sold them cause I wasn't sure what i was going to do, and then I decided to go air. I don't have the $1000 anymore to give to him. I spent everything on this air ride, and wheels.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_
Well I don't have the money to give back to him. I sold them cause I wasn't sure what i was going to do, and then I decided to go air. I don't have the $1000 anymore to give to him. I spent everything on this air ride, and wheels. 

Looks like you bit off a bit more then you could chew.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

No not really. I have money it is just money i do not want to touch unless absolutly have too. 
I have been moding cars for way to long so i know what i can buy or what i can't. I am an extremely organized person when it comes to money and ****.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

Im not talking about the money. im talking about you jumping in to air ride and not knowing anything about it.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

not all true. i read alot. 
And money has a big part to do with it, because you need to be prepared for **** to break, and fix it and get everything right. Buy the right ****. ya know.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

I am done..... I stated that i would be selectively posting in threads i was following. Reading has ZERO to do with it.. I read on how to preform gynecological exam's for about 10yrs now, every journal and paper.. I am a regular pro at it based upon my knowledge of what i read... Can i give you an exam? I should know how to do it based upon what ive read.. OR how about boob jobs? know any one who needs one..? There is a forum with a few DIYS telling me exactly what to do.. 
this is why i hate forums... to much reading makes you and expert of noting... if you payed attention to anything any one has posted, you would have noted that almost every one with air in this forum has had some sort of issue. I have had tons with both cars. I took me well over two months to get my stuff installed. talk about things not working out... ? try spending 500+ on custom valves and manifolds to have them come back wrong TWICE!!! **** happens you have to suck it up and keep moving. if not move out of the way and quit complaining. 
thats pretty much what i have told every one i know with air most of which are heavy hitters with in this community. fthelement, rafi, santi, jake, randy, jon all those kids that thought they could bolt some **** up and take off running... 


_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 3:32 PM 8-4-2008_


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_I am done..... I stated that i would be selectively posting in threads i was following. Reading has ZERO to do with it.. I read on how to preform gynecological exam's for about 10yrs now, every journal and paper.. I am a regular pro at it based upon my knowledge of what i read... Can i give you an exam? I should know how to do it based upon what ive read.. OR how about boob jobs? know any one who needs one..? There is a forum with a few DIYS telling me exactly what to do.. 
this is why i hate forums... to much reading makes you and expert of noting... if you payed attention to anything any one has posted, you would have noted that almost every one with air in this forum has had some sort of issue. I have had tons with both cars. I took me well over two months to get my stuff installed. talk about things not working out... ? try spending 500+ on custom valves and manifolds to have them come back wrong TWICE!!! **** happens you have to suck it up and keep moving. if not move out of the way and quit complaining. 
thats pretty much what i have told every one i know with air most of which are heavy hitters with in this community. fthelement, rafi, santi, jake, randy, jon all those kids that thought they could bolt some **** up and take off running... 

_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 3:32 PM 8-4-2008_

the last part is definitely true. all of us listed have busted some **** up or had **** not work. gotta work through it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_
the last part is definitely true. all of us listed have busted some **** up or had **** not work. gotta work through it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so so so true
I've been through 3 front bags already...








embarassing but ish happens. Keep it up
Oh and ive been on air for like 2 months and havent had "working" gauges this whole time either


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

i expect a bag to blow soon... probably 2 with my luck








already have experienced "perfectly" placed lines melt... chalk one up.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_i expect a bag to blow soon... probably 2 with my luck








already have experienced "perfectly" placed lines melt... chalk one up.

that is bad luck. but your negativity isnt helping.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_I am done..... I stated that i would be selectively posting in threads i was following. Reading has ZERO to do with it.. I read on how to preform gynecological exam's for about 10yrs now, every journal and paper.. I am a regular pro at it based upon my knowledge of what i read... Can i give you an exam? I should know how to do it based upon what ive read.. OR how about boob jobs? know any one who needs one..? There is a forum with a few DIYS telling me exactly what to do.. 
this is why i hate forums... to much reading makes you and expert of noting... if you payed attention to anything any one has posted, you would have noted that almost every one with air in this forum has had some sort of issue. I have had tons with both cars. I took me well over two months to get my stuff installed. talk about things not working out... ? try spending 500+ on custom valves and manifolds to have them come back wrong TWICE!!! **** happens you have to suck it up and keep moving. if not move out of the way and quit complaining. 
thats pretty much what i have told every one i know with air most of which are heavy hitters with in this community. fthelement, rafi, santi, jake, randy, jon all those kids that thought they could bolt some **** up and take off running... 

_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 3:32 PM 8-4-2008_

WOahh calm down there. I didn't say i wasn't going to have problems but i sure as hell didn't know it was a problem posting it up in my thread. Damn, i guess i'll just stop posting, cause i really don't feel like reading everything you wrote it is way to long.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
that is bad luck. but your negativity isnt helping. 

whos being negitive... kids just kickin the truth


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

again damn, i wasn't asking for people to get pissed, i was just giving an update. 
cause as far as im concered i still have air ride and havn't givin up yet.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
whos being negitive... kids just kickin the truth

aiight gangsta


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Project Hare2Low... This Time even Lower! (JTIgirl422)*

you still really haven't answered my question on why you didn't just keep your FK coils and do bags over them? worst comes to worst, you leave the valves and lines and electrical stuff connected and you could still have a functioning car as you could put the springs back on the coils if you had problems with the bags themselves...


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Project Hare2Low... This Time even Lower! (tmvw)*

I did. I sold them before i knew what i was doing with the car. Then i decided to go air so i just bought the kit. and plus now i can not keep them since i spent so much more money then expected so far. so i no longer have the $1000 to give back!!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
whos being negitive... kids just kickin the truth

Shut up chris, i wasnt talking to you. 

_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_again damn, i wasn't asking for people to get pissed, i was just giving an update. 
cause as far as im concered i still have air ride and havn't givin up yet. 

chris is just gay. idk why he's getting angry..















Keep us updated on your progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Shut up chris, i wasnt talking to you. 
chris is just gay. idk why he's getting angry..















Keep us updated on your progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no ones angry......... i just think its dumb to get this far and not follow threw due to minor..... and i do mean really frigging minor issues


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
no ones angry......... i just think its dumb to get this far and not follow threw due to minor..... and i do mean really frigging minor issues

oh i agree with that..


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
no ones angry......... i just think its dumb to get this far and not follow threw due to minor..... and i do mean really frigging minor issues

i m following through! Just cause i post up a small rant doesn't mean anything just posting it to get out frustration. thats all. Might say i want to give up but it is just out of pure frustration thats all.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_
i m following through! Just cause i post up a small rant doesn't mean anything just posting it to get out frustration. thats all. Might say i want to give up but it is just out of pure frustration thats all. 

waaaaaahhh...jk. like i said b4 if u need help...dont be shy


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
waaaaaahhh...jk. like i said b4 if u need help...dont be shy

Thanks you lol. Hopefully scott finally got package yesterday or today, and he said he can have it shipped out same day, so mybe by end of this week it will be on.
Wheels arrive tomorrow.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_
Thanks you lol. Hopefully scott finally got package yesterday or today, and he said he can have it shipped out same day, so mybe by end of this week it will be on.
Wheels arrive tomorrow. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

He finally recieved package, he will either have them done tonight or in the morning!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

sweet, finally!


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Tell me about it!! lol well wheels will go on tomorrow and once the struts arrive we will get right on the suspensiom. still trying to figure out which way i am going to go about rears.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

i told you, the bag needs to be offset a bit wether you do it like i did on the white GTI and remove the nipple of the frame and run the air line through the control arm. That way you'll get major droppage. 
Or like the passat cup half of the bottom cup, and do a little trimming on the top cup so you can run the airline through the top.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i told you, the bag needs to be offset a bit wether you do it like i did on the white GTI and remove the nipple of the frame and run the air line through the control arm. That way you'll get major droppage. 
Or like the passat cup half of the bottom cup, and do a little trimming on the top cup so you can run the airline through the top. 

do it like santi did the passat plus the offset. that's what I did and the rear sits on the fenders. I still need to offset my bags but it definitely sits low. you'll dig it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
edit: if u do cut the rear mounts though, make sure u widen up the gap in the control arm like a Brooklyn whore, otherwise the bag will rub on the lip! 


_Modified by vdub-ranger at 10:59 PM 8-5-2008_


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

I will keep all that in mind, and print it out, so when me and my friend do it we have a clue.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

Sorry some of the pictures were crappy. I just washed it and wanted to take a few pix before i had to leave. Here are just a few.
Also sorry for the monster truck atatus, as you can see my struts still haven't arrived yet, but once they do, SLAM!!


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

the new wheels just don't do it for me. Just doesn't match the style of the gti's. I think they look better on bigger cars. But hey they are yours and not mine.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

I'm reserving judgement til i see them bagged


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

sorry, very nice wheel, but i agree^^^


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

I don't know how much i like them either. I am waiting for air ride to come and get finished to make my final decision!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

be the 1st to color those wheels......hmm?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Do the innards the color of your interior thatd make em pop and be subtle...sorta


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Do the innards the color of your interior thatd make em pop and be subtle...sorta

already thought of that. we will see with the bags, if not i know someone who will take them and I'll get some 17's or something!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_
already thought of that. we will see with the bags, if not i know someone who will take them and I'll get some 17's or something! 

Werd...the 19s look a lil big IMO on the rabbit. Doesnt seem to look as big on a GTI or Jetta fif tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

as it sits I think i was the biggest fan of your alphards ... but once you tuck em a little I think it will pull it all together. I'm looking forward to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Werd...the 19s look a lil big IMO on the rabbit. Doesnt seem to look as big on a GTI or Jetta fif tho.
Justin, you know those are Aj's old wheels?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_Justin, you know those are Aj's old wheels?









I was going to post a pic of his car, his GTI pulls them off so proper, but not feeling them on hers (at the current height)
Thought about where they came from since we lost 2 sets in Dallas just this past month..


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
I was going to post a pic of his car, his GTI pulls them off so proper, but not feeling them on hers (at the current height)
Thought about where they came from since we lost 2 sets in Dallas just this past month..









yea they are his, kid he traded didn't like them, I don't really care for them, in the works of talking to a few local people interested in buying them


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

Once the car is totally on air and tucking rim its gonna look insane....







even though there is still gonna be some gap b/w bumper and ground... 19s are a bit big, but they'll look sick... 
And then you should color match the inserts to the interior http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

ummm i dunno i think i need 17's.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

13'' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

hahaha i just said 15's yesterday.... i like small wheels. 
STRUTS FINALLY SHIPPED!!!


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

they will be here monday. Damn i get them to his in 2days and him getting them to me takes 3 lol.
So maybe tuesday i'll get it all on. I have to get it on to see wether or not im keeping the wheels.


----------



## asuckiel (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

So this buildup is over than? Was looking foward to seeing this car on air.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

I am going to put the air for the time being. I got the struts in today...
THEY ARE HALF THE SIZE OF THE OLD ONES!!!! Thank GOD!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_I am going to put the air for the time being. I got the struts in today...
THEY ARE HALF THE SIZE OF THE OLD ONES!!!! Thank GOD!

yeah F*&K that silly stuff of KYB w/e ness... 
Put that sh!t on ASAP!


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
yeah F*&K that silly stuff of KYB w/e ness... 
Put that sh!t on ASAP! 

Alright i got the new valve on today... and got everything hooked back up. EVERYTHING goes up and down (well click for down and air for up).
I also ran the front and rear lines just now, so tomorrow all i have to do put the actual suspension on the car. Me and Bmxrado are going to do it at his garage. 
So tomorrow night it all should be complete!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif FINALLY!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_
So tomorrow night it all should be complete!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif FINALLY!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_CHRIS... THE BLACK GUY _
your a black guy? **** I thoguht you were a black girl.. I was gonna holla


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
_CHRIS... THE BLACK GUY _
your a black guy? **** I thoguht you were a black girl.. I was gonna holla
















i dont know whether to be offended or complimented







either i look like a f*g, or i look like prince... who is still a f*g regardless of how much ass he gets


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

allways take offense... its better to be hated than loved... remember those words


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

WOW i just got totally confised. but thats ok!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

yeah me 2. Chris is under medication so he goes crazy at times.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Fine By Me... i like crazy people, they are more fun to enjoy!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

thats very true.. he does make for funny times...


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

working on the car yet? it's been too long with no new pics!


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

I know tell me about it... i get BASHED bad again for the wheels.... hoefully with the air ride it will look much better.
We are going to a viewing at 6 and leaving there before 630 to head to BMXrado's house to start working. so should be done by 9. Come on later tonight and hoefully i can have some pictures up!!


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

Here is what raising your coilovers over an inch and having 19's give you for gap!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif BUT after tonight it all goes away
*FRONT WHEEL*








*REAR WHEEL*








*AND THE WORST OF ALL*


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

damn, 19's really do raise the car up. looking forward to the air pics


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

yeah but when the air is in, it'll be tucking rim


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_yeah but when the air is in, it'll be tucking rim









fronts tuck like a mother. im gonna have to cut the rear cup down to tuck the rears a little more.
big big thanks to santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
fronts tuck like a mother. im gonna have to cut the rear cup down to tuck the rears a little more.
big big thanks to santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No problem. 
You didnt end up cutting the nipple i guess?


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

pics!


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
No problem. 
You didnt end up cutting the nipple i guess? 

oh no we cut nipple off and removed cup and it still isn't that tucked. im uploading pics now!


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_
oh no we cut nipple off and removed cup and it still isn't that tucked. im uploading pics now! 

































*HERE is SORTA KIND OF IDEA OF REAR*
















Sorry lighting was bad for pictures and it was dusty!!!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JTIgirl422)*

Looks sweet.








is that curbage I spot?


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

looks sick definatly keep those wheels and i liked the idea of colour matching the cut outs on the mrr's!


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

dave and santi are the two best people in the world. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_dave and santi are the two best people in the world. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


pffft I don't know this Dave person.... but Santi? pfffft


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

lol............


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JTIgirl422)*

Looking dope! Loving it on the new wheels!


----------



## asuckiel (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*

So does this mean you are not getting rid of it now?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (asuckiel)*

I like it mel. The air definitely changes the look of the car on those wheels. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

You need new wheels and you know it.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_You need new wheels and you know it.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_You need new wheels and you know it. 

yea sitting a little to high for my liking. 
Have a leak somewhere so i am going out there in a bit to check **** out and put more teflon, and hoefully get it squared away.
Rear also needs to be cut a bit it should be tucking!!


----------



## BAD SNaCKY (Jun 15, 2004)

so....like that other guy asked...
does this influence your decision to keep/sell this car?
i think it's too much time and effort to pawn off! + i like seeing it when i drive by


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

I what to see the rears like this!







[/QUOTE]


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Ooh Emm Gee


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_I what to see the rears like this!








[/QUOTE]
So do I..... which rear bags did you use. cause i cut the nipple off removed the top plate completly and still am no where near close to you, and we have same size wheels and widths. (well paul does now) 
I mean i can cup the cup down but i still don't see how it will make that much more of a difference


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

The tire is getting hung up on something, There is something wrong in the back, because if there is only a bottom cup then it should look like this... 
How close is the bag to touching the inside of the tire???


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Nothing is hitting the tire. there is alot of clearence everywhere.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

Well for the rear i forgot to tell Dave you have to remove the bump stop. All of it.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

OHHHH that would make a little more sense!


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Well for the rear i forgot to tell Dave you have to remove the bump stop. All of it. 


hahah that the most important part santi what were you thinking


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*








sorry...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_

hahah that the most important part santi what were you thinking









I KNOw. i really dont know how i forgot


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Well that will be another days work lol. I am good for right now. Fixed the leak yesterday but now i think i have another small one. Just don't have the time to get out there.


----------



## TheBigBang (Sep 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i like it, wish it was tucking more.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

wheels are sold, so going smaller, and then i will fix rears this weekend.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBigBang)*

whats a bump stop?


----------



## BAD SNaCKY (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_wheels are sold, so going smaller, and then i will fix rears this weekend. 
you sold the M's already!?


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Someone wants them bad so he said he will drive here this weekend and pick them up, so i said okay why not.


----------



## BAD SNaCKY (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

back to the rf's? lol


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (ShippensburgGTi)*

no, please no....
18'' widened steelie


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ShippensburgGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShippensburgGTi* »_back to the rf's? lol


might have to untill i find something!! It is okay they are temp wheels, and they are good winter wheels. They really are nice wheels, just don't fit my car.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

geeez, wat a roller coaster. hope it all worx out. and for wat its worth, i think the RFs look hot. not better then the mercs but great bag friendly wheels. k thats my .2


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

RF's are just till i get another set.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

okat well i fixed the rears!!! I will take pictures tomorrow.
HOLY HELL AM I TUCKING!!!


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

seen the pic looks badass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

The Removal Of This....B] 









*Gets You this....*


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

mmm looks good


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

there you go. getting there


----------



## jhnr (Nov 30, 2006)

moarr low


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (jhnr)*

Finally, good to see you tucking. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Passenger side looks liek isnt tucking as much, And those tires are looking a bit bald. 


_Modified by Santi at 1:26 PM 8-16-2008_


----------



## BAD SNaCKY (Jun 15, 2004)

holy tucking.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Finally, good to see you tucking. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Passenger side looks liek isnt tucking as much, And those tires are looking a bit bald. 

_Modified by Santi at 1:26 PM 8-16-2008_

Well i think with the passanger side front not notched all the way, it is sitting higher, and the driveway where i park is a little off. 
Rear tires are blad. either need to buy new ones or just sell them to get smaller wheels.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Hey what don't you like... ohh and we got your RSVP! see you there lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

haha, did that on my ipod and i guess i hit the wrong symbol ... sorry about that.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

dem wheelz iz too big gurl


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

i think they are sold!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_i think they are sold!

good..


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

*PANCAKE DOWN *








*AND PANCAKE UP ^^* which i dunno why front isn't higher when i hit the up


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_
AND PANCAKE *UP ^^*









does not compute.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

that is weird. It should go a little higher up front. Looks good down. 
did u choose the next set of wheels yet?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

glad to see you made some progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by dorbritz at 1:29 PM 8-21-2008_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

very nice. wheels?


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_that is weird. It should go a little higher up front. Looks good down. 
did u choose the next set of wheels yet? 

Nah not yet, still waiting for these to sell, he says on saturday he is coming. 
I dunno my gauge also only reads low numbers. Like tank all the way full reads 54-56psi and when i have the backs raised to where i want when driving im at around 14-16psi. 
fronts anywhere between 28-35psi.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

make sure that the front bags are full compressed at the height the car sits when deflated. The bag may be wound down a little far on the strut which means its not extended as high when filled.


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:26 PM 8-21-2008_


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

okey dokey.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_
Nah not yet, still waiting for these to sell, he says on saturday he is coming. 
I dunno my gauge also only reads low numbers. Like tank all the way full reads 54-56psi and when i have the backs raised to where i want when driving im at around 14-16psi. 
fronts anywhere between 28-35psi. 


thats weird as hell. Easy street brains like to do that stuff randomly. Contact them.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

auto pilot for the win


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

ha yea... one day i'll drive a car that i don't even have to drive, wouldnt that be nice. 
ONly thing about this damn air ride, is i keep forgetting to either drop the car or raise it, i really ****ed up the passanger side fender now. oppss


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

ewwww, thats sucks....i remember that 3 years ago with my mk1 rabbit on air....try to drive it but no go...but i was laying control arms on the ground, so no real way to move








keep working at it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_ha yea... one day i'll drive a car that i don't even have to drive, wouldnt that be nice. 
ONly thing about this damn air ride, is i keep forgetting to either drop the car or raise it, i really ****ed up the passanger side fender now. oppss

be careful, cus if ur bag is resting on the tire little by little u might rub a hole on it. 
i've done that too and almost ripped my fender off.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
be careful, cus if ur bag is resting on the tire little by little u might rub a hole on it. 
i've done that too and almost ripped my fender off. 

I catch my self everytime, but just the one time i turned while doing it and my whole fender was pulled in.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_
I catch my self everytime, but just the one time i turned while doing it and my whole fender was pulled in. 

the other thing is being careful when lowering the car and making sure the steering wheel is straight otherwise kiss ur fender bye bye.


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_
I catch my self everytime, but just the one time i turned while doing it and my whole fender was pulled in. 

yostuhfoo and i also did this, don't feel bad haha


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_
yostuhfoo and i also did this, don't feel bad haha

dont worry, i've gone thru 3 bags


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

yea i got tht ehweel striahgt thing but the fogetting about going up or down is the problem


----------

